# EOD ASX Data service for Metastock



## sharks (26 July 2021)

Hi I have just finished the first year data subscription I received with Oracle Traders when I bought Metastock from them they want $350 for the renewal just wondering what other data services provide good data for the ASX as an EOD service that people can reccomend.


----------



## MovingAverage (26 July 2021)

Norgate


----------



## Country Lad (26 July 2021)

JustData


----------



## sharks (30 July 2021)

Thanks does look like Oracle trading remains pretty good value.


----------

